# red bulus and trophs



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

so i finally converted my 265 into a petro/troph tank and it cost an arm and a leg just for juvies. this is what i have so far:

15 petro red bulus(approx 1.5")
22 troph rr's (kasanga) approx 1.25-1.5"
15 troph murago green (approx 1-1.25")

and a few non troph/petros:
10 inkfin calvus (approx 1.5")
5 furcifer magara (appox 2")
3 lg clown loaches (approx 5")

and a group of 5 lg furcifer ruziba which r coming out 2moro.
tank is not rocked up or decoed yet untill the ruzibas come out.

i never hooked up the wet/dry yet but its been running on 3 aquaclear 110s and 3 lg sponge filters for over a yr. adding 2 more sponges for now..

should be an interesting tanks in time to come as they all get big..ill try some pics in the future.


----------



## A Vertigo Guy (May 19, 2003)

Your featherfins will have some not so feathery fins the longer you keep them with Trophs.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

lol....that i know..all the featherfins are already out.. they were just in there for a couple days cuz they were occupying tank b4 the conversion


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing pics of that tank as the fish grow! opcorn:


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

sounds AMAZING!


----------



## A Vertigo Guy (May 19, 2003)

KATALE said:


> lol....that i know..all the featherfins are already out.. they were just in there for a couple days cuz they were occupying tank b4 the conversion


Ah okay, then no worries :thumb:

Send pics of everyone soon however!


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

absolutely..cant wait 4 these suckers to grow..lookin good so far..ill get a few shots up asap


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Clown loaches in a class tang tank? Why not replace with some class Tang Synos?

But hey it sounds like a fantastic tank and good on you for removing the featherfins. Took me ages to reolise that my ventralis were not doing well mixed with Troph despite em coming from a similar habitat. furcifer ruziba will make a great start to a less rambumtious (open sand) set up. 10 calvus is a great number boy do I wish I could aford to get em in that sort of numbers WC. :wink: Seriously at 11/2" they are still babies (though maybe well over a year old) and kind of need growing on as they grow slower than nearly any other sort of fish.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

KATALE said:


> and a few non troph/petros:


Erm, what petros?
red bulus? Do you have red bulus young available were you are? What a waiste poping em into a community tank. OMG if those guys were availabe here at a halfway descent price I would for sure give em a big tank all to themselves, if you catch my drift. 8)


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> KATALE said:
> 
> 
> > and a few non troph/petros:
> ...


i hear ya bro.. there 150$ u.s $ for an inch and a half each. when they get big they will be culled out for breeding. rt now its a growout community tank.. and yes,, i have plaenty of access to them for now


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks guyz.. i added some duboisis to the mix for now.. 3 groups of trophs and some petros.. theyre all growing quick and all very active.. i love it so far. i will have some pics up soon


----------



## A Vertigo Guy (May 19, 2003)

Picture(s)? 8)


----------



## TriniBrad (Mar 27, 2010)

where are these pics?? get on it man!


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

I also have 14 Petro sp. Red Bulu Points that are now 4 inches each. I keep them in a 84x30x24 265 gallon with 18 Tropheus Ikola. The petros school together and the trophs and petros ignore each other. Pictures can be found at trophs.com. I would get rid of everything but the trophs and petros. You will find your petros grow VERY quick. Mine went from 1.5 inches to 4 inches in about 4 months.


----------

